# York, PA Shows - March 14-15



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone was going to the York, PA Celtic Cluster this year. Xeph and I will be there, but only for 2 days (Wednesday and Thursday, March 14 and 15).


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this what you're asking about: http://www.thecelticclassic.com/ ? Can you tell me more about it? Would it be appropriate for a day trip as a spectator?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep! That's it! It should be a cool show with a decent amount of vendors. They also have Rally and Obedience. Should be a good show to day trip to


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I was asked to go up and show a couple bulldogs, but unfortunately its the week of our bulldog specialty (which is why there is no entries for bulldogs cept those first two days) It would be hard to go all the way up to York then have to turn around and come back to help set up and work dogs (we have 11 we are showing, and possibly 2 more if he can't show himself). So I will be in Bel Alton, MD at the fairgrounds there.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I was going to say if you take me I"ll go!....





and then I remembered I'll be spending both those days and a third at the hospital X_X. awesomemymonthisruined.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If there are people coming to meet us, I have no problem hanging around the show a bit  Our hotel is only 10 minutes down the way.

I will not have Mogwai with me, but Strauss will be going to work, and I'll have the two client dogs


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I don't have a problem hanging around the show site, either 

I will have Kimma and Bubbles with me.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe I'll see if Dad and I can swing out if his tests don't run all morning/day.


----------

